

Maximizing Revenue Through Magic Levers and Three Dimensional Pricing Plans - jv22222
http://justinvincent.com/page/1767/maximizing-revenue-through-magic-levers-and-three-dimensional-pricing-plans

======
j45
This is such an interesting idea. 3 different audiences = 3 different sets of
plans. Look forward to seeing how this turns out.

